# offshore out of Freeport



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Leaving boat ramp at 5am returning at 5pm headed out 60 miles will be targeting reef fish Mahi and wahoo 4 spots open txt me at 832 287 0802


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Friday November 28th


----------

